# Replacement Pulsar Glass?



## Kerosene (May 5, 2011)

I have a Pulsar V657-X027 with a nasty scratch (see pic). The scratch is at least .5 mm deep - I can catch my fingernail in it.

The watch is nothing special, but has sentimental value to me (and I like the look of it), so I'd like to get it fixed.

Can I get the glass replaced? How much should it cost?

Is it something I could do myself, and if so, where do I find replacement glass?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kerosene said:


> Can I get the glass replaced? How much should it cost?


A high street jeweller would probably charge you a minimum of Â£20 to replace the crystal. :thumbsdown:



Kerosene said:


> Is it something I could do myself,


.... For which you could buy the neccessary tools and replacement crystal. :hammer:

Yes. :yes: Read this easy-to-follow tutorial: http://www.crescent-pc.com/watchfetish/7aX8/index.htm



Kerosene said:


> and if so, where do I find replacement glass?


You could get a crystal press off eBay, or from Cousins UK - see their item # C6047 (currently on 'special offer'),

and once you've measured the old crystal exactly, you can buy a replacement mineral glass from them too.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Have you got a link for Cousins 7A38


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Have you got a link for Cousins 7A38


Me ? :lookaround: I don't post links to Cousins UK - it's against the forum rules.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

avidfan said:


> Have you got a link for Cousins 7A38


Because of forum rules, the request is better made via PM. (Or perform a "google" search.)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got a link for Cousins 7A38
> ...


I think that was intended as a joke / little dig, Norm. :taunt:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kerosene said:


> I have a Pulsar *V657-X027* with a nasty scratch (see pic):


Interestingly (and maybe not such a big surprise), that Pulsar model code is recognised on Seiko Oceania's database:










No parts detail listed, at all, though - so no part number for the OP's crystal, unfortunately.


----------



## Kerosene (May 5, 2011)

5 years later... I finally got around to replacing the glass (28mm) on my old Pulsar.
I've calibrated the 2 x SEC chrono dials, but *how do I reset the MIN chrono dial?*

It's nice to have this one back in action again. It's been a while.


----------



## Kerosene (May 5, 2011)

Kerosene said:


> ...but *how do I reset the MIN chrono dial?*


 Wow what an idiot! It's as simple as spinning the SEC dial until the MIN is back at zero. All done!


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

If you want to change mireral glass, you need first remove movement and press old glass away (by finger) so it won´t break. After that you should measure old glass with caliber with desimal accurate. Then you need glass press to fit new glass. Pretty easy job if you know what to do.


----------

